# 3D/Indoor Target Rest



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

I just purchased a Hoyt advantage Elite Plus, and starting to set it up for 3D, indoor spots and field. I am looking into rests. I was thinking between the Trophy Taker Pro rest, or the Jesse Pro tuner by Brite Site. Anyone have any recomendations on these or any others?


----------



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

I meant to say Vantage Elite Plus not Advantage. ( Sorry need to learn to spell).


----------



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

Cannot believe no one shoots a lizard tongue rest.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

It's a matter of preference. What works for one may not work for another. My rest setup consists of a Golden Key Premier rest with the inner prong removed and a Cartel cushion plunger. I can keep a true center shot, adjust the Premier rest and adjust the cushion plunger to any arrow. I have used this set up on aluminum and carbons for 3-D and spots for over 15 years. Ed


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Practice, I'm partial to the Trophy Takers...I like the individual adjustment for vertical and horizontal and on the Pro Series you also have the adjustment for the blade angle. You can't go wrong with either rest you mentioned though, both are excellent blade rests and you'll find either on many of the bows the pros and top amateurs are using.

>>------->


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Practice, I'm partial to the Trophy Takers...I like the individual adjustment for vertical and horizontal and on the Pro Series you also have the adjustment for the blade angle. You can't go wrong with either rest you mentioned though, both are excellent blade rests and you'll find either on many of the bows the pros and top amateurs are using.
> 
> >>------->


What he said.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

gus, check this one out. Has what ever you need


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't use anything but your rest, but this one looks a little too complicated for me. I'm just a simple coal miner... ( I like it )


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Gus , simple my a--. don't put your self down.
Hey if you can count, you can work this .


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

And this will upgrade any protuner. I have a couple of fairly old ones.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

gus, Yes it will. I try not to make anything obsolete.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I thought the vertical mount was the best thing going ...now ya come out with another model. [email protected]@ks Great!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

moecarama said:


> I thought the vertical mount was the best thing going ...now ya come out with another model. [email protected]@ks Great!


 Hey , what can I tell you


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Hope I'm not hijacking but I have just went to blase style rest and having a heck of a time not bouncing arrow off. I think I have a fairly smooth draw. Trophy Ridge Tackdriver with .10 shooting 500 something gr 2613 X7. Do I need to change blades or angle or what.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Few things I'd try. First, make sure your nock isn't being pinched at full draw. Second, if using a d-loop try adding a small 3-5 tie-in lower nock set inside the d-loop (helps put a little downwards pressure on the arrow as you draw and maintains better contact with the arrow rest until you reach anchor). May also want to try adjusting the blade angle (shallower) and/or try a .012 blade. Lastly, if the rest you are using accomodates different blade widths (talking distance from point to point where arrow sits), try a wide instead of a standard or narrow.

By the way Mike, looking good on those new features on that Jesse mount.

>>-------->


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Few things I'd try. First, make sure your nock isn't being pinched at full draw. Second, if using a d-loop try adding a small 3-5 tie-in lower nock set inside the d-loop (helps put a little downwards pressure on the arrow as you draw and maintains better contact with the arrow rest until you reach anchor). May also want to try adjusting the blade angle (shallower) and/or try a .012 blade. Lastly, if the rest you are using accomodates different blade widths (talking distance from point to point where arrow sits), try a wide instead of a standard or narrow.
> 
> By the way Mike, looking good on those new features on that Jesse mount.
> 
> >>-------->



ready to come to the dark side?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Sixdeuce said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking but I have just went to blase style rest and having a heck of a time not bouncing arrow off. I think I have a fairly smooth draw. Trophy Ridge Tackdriver with .10 shooting 500 something gr 2613 X7. Do I need to change blades or angle or what.


What chpro said might help.
How ever , I have a bunch of guys that were having the same problem take care of it this way. In fact my grand son who never had a bow in his hand, first arrow from the get go never had an arrow bounce off the rest. 
It will shoot any diameter arrow.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I went back and changed to a .12 and tied a nock set in and put my loop under my nock. Seems to be doing alot better. I think I still have some work to do. My Anchor is now below my jaw and it feels super weird. But I think it will work out better in the end. Thanks guys. I'm really trying my butt off to get the hang of all this.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

brtesite said:


> What chpro said might help.
> How ever , I have a bunch of guys that were having the same problem take care of it this way. In fact my grand son who never had a bow in his hand, first arrow from the get go never had an arrow bounce off the rest.
> It will shoot any diameter arrow.


Mike, I like that new blade. How do arrows fly out of it though, any difference compared to a regular blade?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I use limbdriver and love it but want to get rid of cables so I'll be trying the NAP 3000 this year


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Mike, I like that new blade. How do arrows fly out of it though, any difference compared to a regular blade?


I really don't see my arrow, but they go where I aim them . Have a bunch of guys shooting it for hunting as well as target. They were shooting all different versions of drop aways. It really does work.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

brtesite said:


> I really don't see my arrow, but they go where I aim them . Have a bunch of guys shooting it for hunting as well as target. They were shooting all different versions of drop aways. It really does work.


I love my pro tuner rest but always have problem with my big indoor arrows falling off the blade during the draw. I'm not the smoothest at drawing my bow hence the problem. These blades could be the answer I've been looking for. Shooting carbon arrows, do you think I would wear one out in one season? Can I order extra tips or do I have to order the whole blade with the tip when replacements are required? Any top pros shooting them?

Cheers,


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I love my pro tuner rest but always have problem with my big indoor arrows falling off the blade during the draw. I'm not the smoothest at drawing my bow hence the problem. These blades could be the answer I've been looking for. Shooting carbon arrows, do you think I would wear one out in one season? Can I order extra tips or do I have to order the whole blade with the tip when replacements are required? Any top pros shooting them?
> 
> Cheers,


No you wont wear it out for a long time. it is the same price with or with out the blade
How ever you will the Jesse mount because the head has to be be hind the shelf.
May be the pros don't know abut it.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

brtesite said:


> No you wont wear it out for a long time. it is the same price with or with out the blade
> How ever you will the Jesse mount because the head has to be be hind the shelf.
> May be the pros don't know abut it.


Thanks for all the info.

One more question, did you get Frank Pearson to try them and if so, what did he think of them?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> One more question, did you get Frank Pearson to try them and if so, what did he think of them?


 He does shoot the tuner. 

Ask him


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I know he shoots the tuner, he's the reason I bought mine...

I meant the new blade ;-)


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I know he shoots the tuner, he's the reason I bought mine...
> 
> I meant the new blade ;-)


 no he hasn't seen it


----------

